# TUG Marketplace junk mail



## pjrose (Dec 28, 2008)

Good Grief - found this on some of my market place ads this morning:

_Hello my dear My name is Regina,i saw your ads today here in tug2.com and liked it. I want to have a business relationship with you even more.I will also want you to reply me in my inbox so that i can give you my picture for you to know whom i am and let you know about my proposal. All i need is your honesty and co-operation. Yours, Regina.
_

Brian - thanks for changing the ad system so our emails aren't showing!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 28, 2008)

pjrose said:


> Good Grief - found this on some of my market place ads this morning:
> 
> _Hello my dear My name is Regina,i saw your ads today here in tug2.com and liked it. I want to have a business relationship with you even more.I will also want you to reply me in my inbox so that i can give you my picture for you to know whom i am and let you know about my proposal. All i need is your honesty and co-operation. Yours, Regina.
> _
> ...



Hiding the e-mail addresses just slows the scammers down preventing them from sending out bulk messages. It won't stop them from trying.


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 28, 2008)

I dunno, I think she likes you! :rofl:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 28, 2008)

*What To Tell Regina.*

Tell Regina to _Buy Resale & Save Thousands_. 

That's the best advice -- & best spam response -- she'll get all day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 28, 2008)

pjrose said:


> Good Grief - found this on some of my market place ads this morning:
> 
> _Hello my dear My name is Regina,i saw your ads today here in tug2.com and liked it. I want to have a business relationship with you even more.I will also want you to reply me in my inbox so that i can give you my picture for you to know whom i am and let you know about my proposal. All i need is your honesty and co-operation. Yours, Regina.
> _
> ...



I got that message twice from Regina. I think mine came on Friday.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 28, 2008)

we got the report of regina over the weekend and deleted all her messages.  sadly it caused another issue with members being notified they HAD messages, then going in and not finding any.

Sorry about that too =)

just please dont respond to these messages, as once you do...you give them your email address!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 28, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> we got the report of regina over the weekend and deleted all her messages.  sadly it caused another issue with members being notified they HAD messages, then going in and not finding any.
> 
> Sorry about that too =)
> 
> just please dont respond to these messages, as once you do...you give them your email address!



Brian, personally I wouldn't mind seeing I had a message and then found out you deleted the Regina type message out of the system. 

I read it and deleted it myself(twice).


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 28, 2008)

oh they wernet upset, just confused.  It was a tossup for me.

either answer 200 emails about reginas messages...

or answer 200 emails about users who cant find a message the system says they had!

=D

not all that big of a deal as my jags are out of the playoffs anyway!


----------



## stugy (Dec 28, 2008)

I got one too........thought it was scam and deleted it.  she's a busy"gal"
Pat


----------

